# LPG Availability



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All

I am currently researching around for a replacement for my existing car. The new vehicle will need to be able to handle the journey down from the UK to the Alcobaca area. I am thinking of getting a "big comfy armchair" kind of vehicle, then getting an LPG conversion done.

Are there many fuel stations in PT that sell LPG, I have been over many times but have never looked closely.

Thanks in advance.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am currently researching around for a replacement for my existing car. The new vehicle will need to be able to handle the journey down from the UK to the Alcobaca area. I am thinking of getting a "big comfy armchair" kind of vehicle, then getting an LPG conversion done.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob.
I know there is one on the IC2 just outside Rio Maior. So there must be others around.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



robc said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am currently researching around for a replacement for my existing car. The new vehicle will need to be able to handle the journey down from the UK to the Alcobaca area. I am thinking of getting a "big comfy armchair" kind of vehicle, then getting an LPG conversion done.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob

I run a Vauxhall Zafira on LPG. Over the two and a half years i have been looking and now found my place in the sun i have looked and found lots of Stations to fill up with fuel.

As you drive around look for GPL it's widely available and most of the motorway services have GPL.

You have two things to consider. For insurance as it's a conversion having a kit fitted insurance companies want to know that it was fitted by a Government approved company. A benefit is lower road tax. less that half price fuel. If you go into London you pay no charge but you have to register.

As i am VAT registered i pay much less than 50p per litre. On thing to find out where to get it is the filler on in Europe is different than in the UK. But it's only a screw in fitting. 

The first link is about the fitting for Euro type fittings.

The second link is a translated version of Autogas.pt if you type into Google Autogas.pt and use the Translate this page you can read about autogas.

There are two more links one of which has all the approved installers on it.

Hope that was of help

Tinley Tech LPG Conversions - Travelling abroad - filler adapters.

Google Translate

LPG conversions in 1 DAY

LPG from Autogas Ltd


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

One thing to note Rob is that Eurotunnel will not carry a LPG fuelled vehicle. <HERE>


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

There is a filling station in Tornada, near to Os Queridos restaurant that has LPG.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Dennis said:


> One thing to note Rob is that Eurotunnel will not carry a LPG fuelled vehicle. <HERE>


Good point Dennis,

I guess it would have to be a ferry then.

Seems strange that they have had significant fires in the tunnel without LPG being allowed.  or was it too much/the wrong type of snow 

Rob


----------



## paulrees (Dec 1, 2010)

*Liquidified Petroleum Gas (LPG)*

Follwing on from the LPG info, as I have been looking at buying a LPG vehicle in Portugal but I was concerned that I could not return with it to the UK. 

Brittany Ferries states 'We carry both Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) and Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) vehicles onboard all our vessels. The gas cylinder MUST be switched off prior to embarkation' so I guess the other ferry companies do also. Shame about Euro Tunnel that disallows LPG caras, but I have never used it anyway 

The autogas.pt site is good for fuel stations that supply LPG. At between 55 and 75 cents a liter it's cheap but the fuel consumption is of course poorer than heavier fuels like diesel and petroleum. I ahven't found out how to work this out. 

Some sites state that car tax is higher and some that Portugal has a lower rate, this I will have to find out as well.

Now I need to find a garage that can servive a LPG car....


----------

